# Il vaut mieux accepter de craquer



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Sto cercando di tradurre il verbo "craquer" nel senso "il vaut mieux accepter de craquer" (sotto-inteso : psicologicamente).
Qui, "craquer" significa non farcela più, scoppiare. 
La frase esatta è : "il vaut mieux accepter de craquer pour repartir du bon pied. Parce que dans ces situations, il y a forcément des moments difficiles", cosi perché voi abbiate il contesto intero.

Ma scoppiare non mi piace come traduzione perché l'immagine che rende è diversa di "craquer" : "craquer" rende di più l'immagine del foglio che si strappa, del tessuto che si lacera, mentre scoppiare rende l'immagine della bomba che esplode. 
E non farcela più non mi suona abbastanza idiomatico.


Grazie delle vostre idee


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Giulia2213,
mi piacerebbe avere piu' informazioni... si tratta di una persona che non ce la fa piu' a causa di che cosa o di chi ? 
E quando questa persona "a craqué", cosa ha fatto, cosa è successo... si è sentita depressa, ha dato in escandescenze, ha litigato... 
Cosi' genericamente mi viene in mente per ora soltanto "è meglio sprofondare completamente per ripartire col piede giusto" ma so che non va bene perchè non si riferisce al "crac" vissuto internamente dalla persona.
Vediamo cosa ne pensano gli altri... per ora ciao


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Il testo racconta di una persona che lotta per i diritti umani. Di fronte ai problemi legati a questa lotta (dover cercare i soldi per una traduzione giurata, lottare contro persone irresponsabili che pensano solo ai soldi etc...), il protagonista deve anche fare i conti con problemi di salute tosti (per farla breve, il suo medico di base sospetta un'infezione al cuore). 
Tutte le ragioni per sentirsi depresso, per piangere a dirotto quando si sprofonda sul letto della sua stanza.....


----------



## polarstar

Ciao,

perdere le staffe? Craquer, comunque in francese rende l'idea della bomba piu che del foglio che si strappa, in genere significa scoppiare a piangere, non piu resistere (anche per una dieta).


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Une bombe ne craque pas : une bombe explose, un élastique craque, un tissu craque en se déchirant etc....
Mais avec tout le respect que j'ai pour toi, je me permets de te contredire en te disant qu'une bombe ne craque pas mais explose. 

Par contre, je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'on peut craquer dans un régime (mon cas : je suis au régime sans caféine (pas un régime pour maigrir, je n'en ai pas besoin) et il s'en est fallu de peu pour que je craque sur du Coca normal avec de la caféine, sachant qu'il existe une version sans caféine).


----------



## polarstar

pas de soucis, on est là pour trouver la meilleure solution.... je suis d'accord qu'une bombe ne craque pas mais en general, quand on dit je craque, c'est parce qu'on a pété un plomb, parce qu'on a perdu le controle (désolée pour l'accent) et pour moi, c'est exactement l'image que ça donne...celle d'une bombe. Le discours n'est pas sur la bombe, mais sur le fait de craquer....ici, dans ce contexte, la personne semble désespérée et fatiguée, elle veut se laisser aller. Donc, perdere le staffe dans ce contexte, ne me semble pas la meilleure solution, arrendersi, pourrait convenir. Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Ruminante

Bonjour tout le monde,
grace (moi non plus je n'ai pas cet accent en ce moment) à la description de Giulia, j'ai pu me mettre dans la peau du personnage - j'ai réfléchi de temps à autre sur "craquer", ces dernières heures, et voilà ce qui m'est venu: crollare! Qu'en pensez-vous? 
"E' meglio arrendersi e crollare per poi ripartire col piede giusto.... "


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci pour vos super idées 

Je pense que "crollare" est la signification la plus proche de ce que veut dire le personnage : il s'écroule comme un château de cartes. 



Merci encore


----------



## polarstar

hello,
crollare est tout à fait juste. Maintenant tu dois voir si arrendersi correspond bien à il vaut mieux plutot que de le traduire littéralement par é meglio. Chapeau Giulia2213


----------



## polarstar

oups, chapeau à Ruminante!


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie, grazie, merci beaucoup.... le lodi fanno sempre piacere.... sono stata facilitata dalla mia tendenza a "ruminare"
Ciaooo
EDIT: ora che guardo meglio, anche dal fatto che sono stata l'unica madrelingua di questa discussione!


----------



## polarstar

e quello aiuta parecchio!!!


----------

